# Hexohm V2.1



## element0709 (18/2/16)

Hello all,

Looking to see if any vendors has stock locally before I go and order from US.

Please has to be Authentic V2.1 not V2 and please also let me know what colour it is


Thanks!


----------



## Frostbite (18/2/16)

Only looking for new ?


----------



## element0709 (18/2/16)

Frostbite said:


> Only looking for new ?


I saw ur thread duane....that green isn't my favorite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (18/2/16)

Got a bud with a blue one as well. Think he wants to sell, will ask what he wants for it and also the version.


----------



## MoeB786 (19/2/16)

@Frostbite let us know on the price


----------



## The eCigStore (21/2/16)

Hi Guys,

Visit www.theecigstore.co.za, we have a brand new Authentic V2.1 red instock

Thanks The Ecigstore


----------

